# New Pac Frog



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I just got my new Pac Man Frog.

He is about 2" and devoured a cricket

when I put him in his new tank.

I will have pics up soon.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i love pacman frogs, really cool pets


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

one of the greatest frogs ever
just try not to over feed em
and keep the dirt misted and moist


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Death in # said:


> one of the greatest frogs ever
> just try not to over feed em
> and keep the dirt misted and moist


 Should I give him just dirt or should I give him a water/land setup??

I planned on feeding him once every couple of days is that too much or not enough?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

psychofish21 said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > one of the greatest frogs ever
> ...


 i used eco earth with peat moss and about 4" thick
they love to burrow in the dirt and wait for prey to pass by there mouths
a pinkie is good for them every once and a while and crickets a few a week (unless u fed a pinkie) pinkies are good for a week meal 
and a bowl with water so they can submerge in it is fine
they are bad jumpers and swimmers do to that they are so fat
so too deep of water and i heard of them drowning so be careful


----------



## nelsong6969 (Jul 26, 2004)

anyone got any links for these frogs that will give me information on how to set up tanks and caring for them? also how much do they usually cost? i was thinking of getting one


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nelsong6969 said:


> anyone got any links for these frogs that will give me information on how to set up tanks and caring for them? also how much do they usually cost? i was thinking of getting one


 http://allaboutfrogs.org/info/species/horned.html

http://exoticpets.about.com/cs/amphibians/a/pacmanfrogs.htm

http://www.amphibiancare.com/frogs/careshe...hornedfrog.html

just a couple

thye also as ornate horned frogs
and anywhere from $20 to $40
depending where u are from and if albino or regular color


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

a lps here sells em for 35 ive seen them on the net runn between 10-25 bucks


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Those were all really good sites but I liked this one the most

http://exoticpets.about.com/cs/amphibians/a/pacmanfrogs.htm


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

mine likes big juicy bloodworms. he's pretty much a stomach with a frog attached







they're awesome pets.

i suggest peat moss over clean potting soil (no additives/fertilizers) mixed with vermiculite for the main part of the tank that you can mist liberally with water, and a low glass pie dish (probably something even lower would be better) with maybe 1/2" or less of water as a wet refuge for the little guy to start with.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Yeah right now I have eco earth with peat moss for him,

he loves to burrow down into it and wait for a criket to come by

then POW he jumps out of the dirt and eats it.

I also got about 1/2 of water in a shallow dish for him.

I just got pics of him posted in non p pics and vids


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

congrats pyscho
and do u have a uth


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Death in # said:


> congrats pyscho
> and do u have a uth


 no I don't

It says I dont need one,

but I was gonna look into getting one anyway


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

psychofish21 said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > congrats pyscho
> ...


 its a great investment
they like it warm and they will feed better that way
if your dirt is very deep just place it on the side of the tank


----------



## nelsong6969 (Jul 26, 2004)

what all would i need? 
so far i know of....
-10 gallon tank
-undertank heater
-shallow dish of water
-potting soil with peat moss
-plants

what else would i need? any special kind of lighting i would need?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Plants are optional

You don't need a light eaither


----------



## nelsong6969 (Jul 26, 2004)

so all i would need is the rest of the stuff i listed?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nelsong6969 said:


> so all i would need is the rest of the stuff i listed?










and a spray bottle to keep the soil mosit

and food


----------



## Cyrax (Oct 14, 2004)

I've got one.....I get him 5 crickets each week and he's been doing great for about 1 1/2 month now. His name's Grunky


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Death in # said:


> nelsong6969 said:
> 
> 
> > so all i would need is the rest of the stuff i listed?
> ...


----------



## nelsong6969 (Jul 26, 2004)

thought they were sopposed to eat alot?

my leopard gecko gets a little over a dozen crickets a week and your pacman only eats 5?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nelsong6969 said:


> thought they were sopposed to eat alot?
> 
> my leopard gecko gets a little over a dozen crickets a week and your pacman only eats 5?


 well they are very lazy and u dont want to feed them too much








and my leopard geckos eat a dozen crickets in 2 days


----------



## predatorfish86 (Aug 12, 2003)

Be careful that they don't eat something there not suppose to. I had one die from choking on the eco earth.


----------



## nelsong6969 (Jul 26, 2004)

well im going to get one soon but i dont know of any stores around my area that have them


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

nelsong6969 said:


> well im going to get one soon but i dont know of any stores around my area that have them


 If you want to order one off of the net

Try Here


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

this thread is inspiring...i'm looking forward to have my own set up


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

yeah I love my pac man frog he is cool as hell








(eventhough he really doesn't do anything)









I wish I could keep 2 together so I could buy the otherone the petstore has for sale.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Cant wait to see some pics. They are cool frogs.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Cant wait to see some pics. They are cool frogs.
> [snapback]800336[/snapback]​


I already posted pics of him

They were really crappy and blurry though


----------



## taewonee (Aug 6, 2003)

I have a large Pac Man for sale if anyone is interested.

He is about 4" in diameter.

I've been feeding him goldfish and MICE

$30 for anyone interested.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

taewonee said:


> I have a large Pac Man for sale if anyone is interested.
> 
> He is about 4" in diameter.
> 
> ...










thats a very bad diet for a pacman frog
an occasional feeder or mouse is ok


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Yeah, you have to mix up their diet.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

do you have to add vitamin supplements or anything, or just plain crickets, a pinkie, pellets or sticks and like meal worms (?)


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

The crickets I give mine have supplements

in them from something the petstore owner feeds them.


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

that is a kool pic, look at the mouses eyes


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

where do u live taewonee male or female


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

AL CAPONE said:


> where do u live taewonee male or female
> [snapback]812117[/snapback]​












Where does he live and is the frog male or female?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

me and my bro just got an albino pac man at petsmart for 23 bucks


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

^^^^^^

You should post some pics of it.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

i will i just dont have a camera. its awesome


----------

